# Zaros and MrsZee



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@Zaros and @MrsZee I haven't seen either of you around for a while.
Hope all is OK with you both and Oscar and Zara.

Looking forward to seeing you both around if you wish to start posting again.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, things have been too quiet around here!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There's one or two that have done vanishing acts recently, I was wondering about @lostbear as well as Zaros and MrsZee


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I also wonder where @Shikoku is


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I keep thinking about Inca the pup.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> There's one or two that have done vanishing acts recently, I was wondering about @lostbear as well as Zaros and MrsZee


Oh yes, lostbear, I really liked her posts too.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Wheres @Alice Childress ?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just hope it is spring and busy times that keep them away.
Wish they let us know all is well..


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Siskin said:


> There's one or two that have done vanishing acts recently, I was wondering about @lostbear as well as Zaros and MrsZee


Yes I miss @lostbear too! As well as MrsZee and Zaros.

Despite sheep-sized dogs, a raw food debate and the occasional Carlsberg dog it's been exceedingly quiet


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We could certainly do with Zaros' wit and banter !

*Come Back Zaros, all is forgiven !*

Well, nearly all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a worry when people go missing for a while.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Considering all it is rather.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've really missed them, @Spellweaver too. Hope they'll all be back soon.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been wondering about them too. Come back guys!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I think Lostbear struggled to use the new forum when it changed. I know we lost quite a few to that in Cat Chat.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a check and @lostbear last posted on Mar 16th and @MrsZee last posted on Apr 22nd. Zaros has his account on private. So couldn't find out anymore.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I miss @lostbear posts, they always made me laugh, come back! And I want to know if @Zaros got his Norwegian forest cat


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Matrod said:


> I miss @lostbear posts, they always made me laugh, come back! And I want to know if @Zaros got his Norwegian forest cat


Same here on both counts


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Are Mr and Mrs Z on their hols perhaps?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros welcomed me to the forum, (many months ago) has stuck up for me, and has offered me advice. He has been a member for many years, I wonder why he has disappeared?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Just had a check and @lostbear last posted on Mar 16th and @MrsZee last posted on Apr 22nd. Zaros has his account on private. So couldn't find out anymore.


Zaros last posted on 3rd April.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I also wonder where @Shikoku is


I regularly think this as we PM'd quite regularly on the build up to a specific date in Feb & then nothing  I hope she's ok!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I regularly think this as we PM'd quite regularly on the build up to a specific date in Feb & then nothing  I hope she's ok!


Yes me too


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Yes me too


 I've always wondered if anyone else knew!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm beginning to think our missing members got tired of tiptoe-ing around the egg-shell sensitivities of some forum members. From some comments I have viewed recently, I can fully understand why!! There are folks around here who could do with realising that not everything is about them and stop taking some comments as a personal attack.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Why doesn't someone just send them a pm and ask if they are OK? I've done that a few times to members I've noticed haven't been around for a while


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why doesn't someone just send them a pm and ask if they are OK? I've done that a few times to members I've noticed haven't been around for a while


Agree'd  I've done it a couple of times too. Kindness goes a long way , most people get an e-mail when they get a PM so it could really brighten someone's day even if they're not actively logged into PF .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

No rest for the bleedin' wicked eh? 

And I thought I was to spend the remainder of my wretched days unwanted, unloved and systematically persecuted by all and sundry. Thus passes the misfortune of me. 


Truth is, my long absence had been due to the unfortunate circumstance of finding myself in a rather delicate position from where I've been compelled to put my affairs in order. An obligation, it would seem, I've been deferring for a complacent and lengthy period of time.
I'm not ashamed to confess, that, having to be more attentive to each of my personal responsibilities has invariably proven to be a series of equally demanding challenges that have devoured more of me than I was ever prepared to sacrifice, even under the hallowed flag of investigative science.

Each of my commitments, are progressively drawing on me, both physically and mentally, and, in all honesty, these last few days have found me weary from endeavour and stricken by a terrible all consuming fatigue. The days themselves are, at best, somewhat shadowy and vague and it has become hideously difficult to know where one 24 hour period finally ends and the next begins. Nevertheless, failure and defeat are not of my fabric and so soldier on I must for the duration of my ever diminishing existence.

The phrase 'You make your bed, you lie in it' constantly echoes through the labyrinth of corridors of my mind as if they are bemoaned by some disembodied and restless soul fiendishly come to torment my own.
Judgement is coming, of that I am assured. Not on silent wings in the night, but on the precisely metered hooves of jet black funeral horses.:Nailbiting

The years behind me have been filled with copious and measureless quantities of alcohol, much abandoned wickedness, endless cigarettes and, sin of sins, McVities Chocolate Digestives.

Presently, I've resigned myself entirely to the fact that any one of the days before me might herald my final undoing. Horses, obsidian in colour, stir my paranoia and it is with these delusions alone, accompanied by the eternal odour of horse sh1t, I have prepared myself to face that inevitable oblivion with a head held not so high, a trusty bottle of Absinthe and two fingers held aloft to the heavens.

Everything I own, one custom built ATB and two halves of two dogs, automatically goes to MrsZee and my other affairs are arranged as follows;


The cute assistant, who works as cashier at the nearby Neste service station.
The nice lady at the village store.
My wife's best friend
My wife's best friend's sister
The very amenable WPC who let me off a shop lifting accusation.
The young lady who repaired Oscar's harness.
MrsZee.

MrsZee didn't appear to be all that happy with me putting my life in such order, accusing me of being selfish, and indignantly demanded to know why she didn't come first.

Amazing isn't it. Nine years we've been together, and, all of a sudden she starts to complain about our love life when time has become a precious resource. I've told her not to make such a commotion about it and have reassured her that no one comes first other than little old me. :Sorry The list is simply in alphabetical order.:Finger

Thanking you all so much for your very kind, considerate thoughts and deep concerns......I'm still as mad as ever and MrsZee.....well.....she's as ever mad.:Facepalm


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> No rest for the bleedin' wicked eh?
> 
> And I thought I was to spend the remainder of my wretched days unwanted, unloved and systematically persecuted by all and sundry. Thus passes the misfortune of me.
> 
> ...


I can translate from zaros to standard English: MrsZee switched off the rooter, closed the bar, opened the cupboard and send poor MrZ spring cleaning. With no access to any of his addictions until work is done.

So glad ( not about the plight of pobre el Z) but that [email protected] are well.

Have a lovely spring.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I reckon your're right @cheekyscrip


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm so glad @Zaros is back. Every post of his is a literary masterpiece. I try to make every post of mine a literary masterpiece but there is no way I will ever be as good at it as Zaros is.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can translate from zaros to standard English: MrsZee switched off the rooter, closed the bar, opened the cupboard and send poor MrZ spring cleaning. With no access to any of his addictions until work is done.
> 
> So glad ( not about the plight of pobre el Z) but that [email protected] are well.
> 
> Have a lovely spring.


As always, you are quite right. Although he had his yearly bath before allowed in the house. This is him before the wash:










And after:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> @Zaros and @MrsZee I haven't seen either of you around for a while.
> Hope all is OK with you both and Oscar and Zara.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you both around if you wish to start posting again.


Thank you for asking, we are fine, just a bit busy. My babies get spoiled rotten, as always  How´s your furry friends?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> I agree, things have been too quiet around here!


You sure you want the hassle back, people might get :Hurting :Mooning or  ? I´ll be happy to hand him over to you to get some free time :Angelic .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> Thank you for asking, we are fine, just a bit busy. My babies get spoiled rotten, as always  How´s your furry friends?


Glad you are both fine 

Bungo is fine thank you. 
I have a new little one, a robo hamster called Swift


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> As always, you are quite right. Although he had his yearly bath before allowed in the house. This is him before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see him happy and clean...
Sure the cleaners' gave you back the same man?

When he finishes yours can I borrow him for a day or two?

And would be most grateful to know which grooming/ cleaning services you use because my own needs some sprucing up too.

Must say been worried about you and now with the knowledge that all is well at your end might go back to looking at kitties in pink tutus in Cat Chat.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

such a way with words


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

You know who else I haven't seen in a while @Wee T .

I found her posts very comical


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you think some members have formed another forum without telling us ?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can translate from zaros to standard English: MrsZee switched off the rooter, closed the bar, opened the cupboard and send poor MrZ spring cleaning. With no access to any of his addictions until work is done.
> 
> So glad ( not about the plight of pobre el Z) but that [email protected] are well.
> 
> Have a lovely spring.


Thank you for that, I didn;t understand a word of it! :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Do you think some members have formed another forum without telling us ?


Do you think they all are hiding in Finnish sauna with MrZ?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MrsZee said:


> Thank you for asking, we are fine, just a bit busy. My babies get spoiled rotten, as always  How´s your furry friends?


I'm so glad that you two are back. I hope everything is good with you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Do you think some members have formed another forum without telling us ?


That made me laugh


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can translate from zaros ( not about the plight of pobre el Z)


Impoverished indeed Scrippy! In fact I'm so poor I've recently become a debtor to MrsZee. It seems I owe her my life, not that it's worth a great deal, but at least, or so I'm told, I have a good heart which, I fervently hope and pray, will not be transplanted into some profoundly Machiavellian politician who would undoubtedly corrupt it by the intrinsic nature of his being the very moment the organ is shocked back into life.
And whilst we're on the subject of organs, tomorrow I intend to seek out a buyer for one of my kidneys. With the proceeds I hope to pay for a holiday in Syria because my therapist told me it's about time I stopped avoiding conflicts.

Incidentally.....

I've heard from the nurse
That I've gotten much worse
My mind is a veritable ruin
I drift through the day
With so much to say
But not a clue to what I am doing!

As for my therapist's claim
The Absinthe's to blame
For it's led to my awful condition
Then I really don't know
After appointment I go
Why he signs to himself a prescription?

_Last edited by MrsZee. Today, A moment ago. _



FeelTheBern said:


> I'm so glad @Zaros is back. Every post of his is a literary masterpiece. I try to make every post of mine a literary masterpiece but there is no way I will ever be as good at it as Zaros is.


If only you could read my mind. Not in a Gordon Lightfoot sense of the meaning but, if only? 

Regrettably, my previous post is a somewhat abridged version, made disappointingly shorter by MrsZee who firmly believed the torrent of profanities that were lovingly woven into the piece were vulgar and, therefore, completely unnecessary.
I find it a perplexing yet curious fascination how some people are quite prepared to champion the cause for 'Free Speech' (MrsZee) and yet, within their very next breath, earnestly inform you that particular words and particular words cunningly coupled together to construct particularly well known and popular or choice phrases, must never be aired to the public in general or the general public for fear you might offend someone.

So, whilst you lot are living in the 21st century I'm exiled to the restrictions of the irony age by MrsZee.
Now, if you'll excuse me I have an Ox and cart to wash and [email protected]@king wax.

_Last edited by MrsZee. Today, A moment ago._



porps said:


> such a way with words


Hello nice neighbour. How are they treating you over there in Sveeden?

_Last edited by MrsZee. Today, A moment ago . _


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Heyup!  I LOVE the poem With your wit and use of language, you could get things published, ya know. You're not really poorly though, are you, Zaros?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Heyup!  I LOVE the poem With your wit and use of language, you could get things published, ya know. *You're not really poorly though, are you, Zaros?*


_From what I appear to have successfully managed to scribble across the many, many pages of PF's over the years Noush' I suppose the answer to that question is dependent on your own personal point of view? 
Physically I'm a bit of a wreck. I'm still hostage to the difficulties attached to a torn rotator cuff that simply refuses to heal. It's almost a year since I first sustained the injury (July 2015) and continued building work does little more than exacerbate the impediment.
Psychologically, I've recently been told by my therapist that I'm making great progress because I haven't caused any trouble for more than a month._

_Of course, he knows nothing of PF's for the simple reason I've never ever told him about the place._

_Nevertheless, Oscar's proving to be a constant worry to me. (As always) I'm forever watching for the slightest sign of any walking difficulty in him. The merest suggestion of a limp in his gait and the bottom falls out of my stomach which results in my stomach falling out of my bottom.:Arghh_

_Last week, for example, he developed a noticeable and ominously familiar limp and, understandably, it duly made me feel quite sick. But then we'd recently had the forest road track laid with new layer of gravel and upon closer inspection he'd picked up a sharp stone between his digital pads and metacarpal pad which resulted in lacerating his metacarpal._

_The relief at discovering his superficial injury was deeply profound.:Happy _


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Complain as much as you like @Zaros.

The thing is, having saved your life, @MrsZee is now responsible for it forever, and so your actions or words reflect on her!

The only way to get out if her obligation to watch over you like a mother hen is to engineer a situation from which you can heroically save her life, thus making it quits, and your life your own again!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> _From what I appear to have successfully managed to scribble across the many, many pages of PF's over the years Noush' I suppose the answer to that question is dependent on your own personal point of view?
> Physically I'm a bit of a wreck. I'm still hostage to the difficulties attached to a torn rotator cuff that simply refuses to heal. It's almost a year since I first sustained the injury (July 2015) and continued building work does little more than exacerbate the impediment.
> Psychologically, I've recently been told by my therapist that I'm making great progress because I haven't caused any trouble for more than a month._
> 
> ...


LOL Then my personal point of view is that you are perfectly sound of mind (for a pf-er) While the member who told me to 'go 'f**k myself' the other day - not so much:Hilarious. ( I'd prescribe a sharp dose of anger management for this one lol )

Good that you are behaving yourself outside the forum. Though, I suspect you only get yourself into trouble over valid reasons  I know you can't tolerate injustice & cruelty.

I understand how worrying it must be for you with Oscar, I'm so glad the latest scare turned out to be nothing serious. Lets hope he gives you no more scares from now on! (And hope that torn rotator cuff of yours gets better soon (whatever that is  ) )


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Hello nice neighbour. How are they treating you over there in Sveeden?


hej! Aye they're treatin me good, still some things that i miss from manchester but theres plenty that i prefer too. I particuarly enjoy being able to say "rain? you dont know rain!" whenever it starts lightly spitting and someone suggests going indoors


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> LOL Then my personal point of view is that you are perfectly sound of mind (for a pf-er) While the member who told me to 'go 'f**k myself' the other day - not so much:Hilarious. ( I'd prescribe a sharp dose of anger management for this one lol )


Always helps to poke a bit so the s**t finds its on way to the fan...interesting to watch if I'm honest...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

porps said:


> hej! Aye they're treatin me good, still some things that i miss from manchester but theres plenty that i prefer too. I particuarly enjoy being able to say "rain? you dont know rain!" whenever it starts lightly spitting and someone suggests going indoors


Sounds like you've settled in well. I'm really pleased for you Porps


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad our bad boys are being good.

Their respective better halves doing a splendid job of keeping them on straight and narrow.
Keep us posted.

* Cheeky waves towards Finland and Sweden)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> LOL Then my personal point of view is that you are perfectly sound of mind (for a pf-er) While the member who told me to 'go 'f**k myself' the other day - not so much:Hilarious. ( I'd prescribe a sharp dose of anger management for this one lol )
> 
> Good that you are behaving yourself outside the forum. Though, I suspect you only get yourself into trouble over valid reasons  I know you can't tolerate injustice & cruelty.
> 
> I understand how worrying it must be for you with Oscar, I'm so glad the latest scare turned out to be nothing serious. Lets hope he gives you no more scares from now on! (And hope that torn rotator cuff of yours gets better soon (whatever that is  ) )


Phuq em Noush' Personally, I'd favour Euthanasia. I'm told it's a one cure all for any malady and has proven to be a far more effective remedy than anger management therapy.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Phuq em Noush' Personally, I'd favour Euthanasia. I'm told it's a one cure all for any malady and has proven to be a far more effective remedy than anger management therapy.


Oh Zaros, how we have missed you...

@noushka05 : which member told you to go f**k yourself? That's not very nice of them and insulting other members using language like that is against forum rules.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Oh Zaros, how we have missed you...


One day I'm hoping to meet somone in the real world who might embrace that very same sentiment.

Although, knowing my luck it will probably be the man who administers a lethal injection


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> You know who else I haven't seen in a while @Wee T .
> 
> I found her posts very comical


AW, thanks. We're alive. Just.  

Had a close call with Willow during Raisingate  but she was at vets and got injection within 10 mins so luckily no damage to kidneys. Hairy scary few days mind.

My internet connection is a giant PITA and we're just so busy I don't have 45 mins to spare to make a 3 line post. :Sour

And Willows anxiety is through the roof as nice weather is bringing every man and their dog out (audacity of them, enjoying themselves, going about their business), we have new neighbours and she's a neurotic basketcase so we're working away with the behaviorist on that and her lead reactivity so I 'm an infrequent visitor now. Basically, she's stacking so we're just working with that at her pace. That's the focus at the mo.

Plus it wouldn't help her anxiety if I'm hunched over my tablet hollering about the mutha chuffing broadband!!!1!! 

Hope you you and yours are all well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy to hear you are settled @porps, may we see some photos of Sweden? It's somewhere I'd like to visit one day.

Sorry to hear about Willow @Wee T, hope she improves soon.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Phuq em Noush' Personally, I'd favour Euthanasia. I'm told it's a one cure all for any malady and has proven to be a far more effective remedy than anger management therapy.


Will do  Now that sounds like the perfect remedy to me :Hilarious



FeelTheBern said:


> Oh Zaros, how we have missed you...
> 
> @noushka05 : which member told you to go f**k yourself? That's not very nice of them and insulting other members using language like that is against forum rules.


Ahh don't worry about it, its just the resident troll lol. I notice the offending post has been removed so a mod must have seen it. Would have thought they'd have got a ban for that it tbqh (I've been banned for much less). Though its nothing compared to what they've said to others.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Willows anxiety @Wee T

You know reading that I briefly thought to myself, 'PITA?' why is a broadband connection a pita bread? I think I need to go back to bed :Sorry


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Ahh don't worry about it, its just the resident troll lol. I notice the offending post has been removed so a mod must have seen it. Would have thought they'd have got a ban for that it tbqh *(I've been banned for much less).* Though its nothing compared to what they've said to others.


And by experience Noush', I've been banned for less than that.:Smug

Still, I suppose if the fat controller wants Thomas the Tank derailed, then who's to stop him? After all it is his train set.

Funny how the world turns. Innit.

Now here's what really puzzles me; the deliberate lie composed and posted that only the few wise and gifted ones saw through, yet that lie still remains visible today for all the world to see.
Perhaps I've missed the point entirely. Perhaps the lie itself remains on show as a clear warning to others that there are no limits to the extremes individuals will go to should you dare contest, contradict or correct them.

Anyways, enough of the slightly unhinged. Where did Myshkin go? Lavenderb? Summersky? Such names are but few and to the best of my memory.
Spellweaver, as you have mentioned earlier in this thread might have more pressing obligations - her husband's recovery after heart surgery. I sincerely hope all is well with the couple.
However, it has to be said that PF's has gone from mirth to misery in a very short space of time and I, for one, don't believe it has anything to do with the forum change as some insist and maintain.

Such a shame.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> And by experience Noush', I've been banned for less than that.:Smug
> 
> Still, I suppose if the fat controller wants Thomas the Tank derailed, then who's to stop him? After all it is his train set.
> 
> ...


Hehe As the old saying goes: 'theres no justice in this world - not even on a pet forum'

Really? Unfortunately theres no lengths some folk will go to to try to gain the upper hand. Such a lie should have been removed straight off - no ifs, no buts. But there you go....

Yes lots of great members have gone, I fear you could be right about the reason for a fair few of them at least. Spellweaver in particular I miss on here, very much indeed.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

And yet...

People notice who's missing, and hope all is OK. Even a few private messages to check up on them. All is not lost.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a few of those recently mentioned found the new forum software problematic to use...


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Ahh don't worry about it, its just the resident troll lol. I notice the offending post has been removed so a mod must have seen it. Would have thought they'd have got a ban for that it tbqh (I've been banned for much less). Though its nothing compared to what they've said to others.


Love you too...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

GChat became very serious nowadays.
Nearly all more personal, silly and frivolous threads are gone...
I could do with some...

The one pfer I worry about is WL...the other moggiemum
Wish to know how they are..


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Happy to hear you are settled @porps, may we see some photos of Sweden? It's somewhere I'd like to visit one day.


Hey, thanks animallover 

Here are some pics..



Spoiler: photo overload warning



Norrköping Harbour









Norrköping Harbour









Norrköping Harbour









Norrköping Science + industry district









Norrköping Science + industry district









Norrköping Science + industry district









Strömsparken, Norrköping









Norrköping









The Red House, Drottningsgatan, Norrköping









Spiralen 1, Norrköping









Green tram tracks, Norrköping









Norrköping sunrise









Park in spring, Norrköping









Park in winter, Norrköping









Stockholm at the darkest part of the night in the summer








Stockholm








Stockholm conferrence centre (i think)








from the air...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures @porps looks lovely


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lovely photos @porps  The one thing that strikes me is how clean & litter free Sweden is. Puts our scruffy country to shame lol


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

It is very clean... the idea that you might throw something on the floor rather than hold onto it until you find a bin seems hard to grasp for (most) swedes.. though i must say also that the refuse collection seems way more efficient here than it was in manchester and that, coupled with the vastly smaller number of people who live here probably contributes a lot to the cleanliness.. mostly it's about attitudes though i think.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

porps said:


> It is very clean... the idea that you might throw something on the floor rather than hold onto it until you find a bin seems hard to grasp for (most) swedes.. though i must say also that the refuse collection seems way more efficient here than it was in manchester and that, coupled with the vastly smaller number of people who live here probably contributes a lot to the cleanliness.. mostly it's about attitudes though i think.


It looks a lot like my town..on the other side of the pond ... 
Sweden is clean and people are polite, drivers obey regulations and let pedestrians through...
Queues are orderly. Food is simple and healthy.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> GChat became very serious nowadays.
> Nearly all more personal, *silly and frivolous threads are gone...
> I could do with some...*
> 
> .


Imagination; the most powerful force ever made available to mankind. ( Monte Wildhorn aka Morgan Freeman - The Magic Of Bells Isle.

'Never stop looking for what's not there'


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

porps said:


> It is very clean... the idea that you might throw something on the floor rather than hold onto it until you find a bin seems hard to grasp for (most) swedes.. though i must say also that the refuse collection seems way more efficient here than it was in manchester and that, coupled with the vastly smaller number of people who live here probably contributes a lot to the cleanliness.. mostly it's about attitudes though i think.


I remember how way back, when for some reason, I´d had to wait a couple of hours in a public toilet in Umeå with my friends. We had lots of time to check it out and we were impressed. Spotless everywhere, behind the sink, corners, floor, all as clean as it can be.

Finland isn´t bad either, better than Germany e.g. , but still, Sweden is better.

(Zaros wondered why I needed to do that - well it was 20 below zero, we had 2 hours for the boat to leave, and that was the only warm place open near the harbour then, many, many years ago)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

@MrsZee. I remember sheltering in a public toilet one winter when I found myself in the unfortunate position of having NFA. NFA is the officially recognised acronym for 'No Fixed Abode' or No [email protected]@king address.

Anyways, a proper sh1thouse it was in more than just the one sense of the meaning.:Vomit

However, a public toilet is definitely not an ideal place for any young man to seek refuge because of a little activity, embraced by a minority of chaps seeking daring and adventure, which is lovingly called cottaging. 
Cottaging, just for the record, has no connection whatsoever to thatched rooofs, rose gardens, Virginia creepers, clematis or honeysuckle. Although I'm sure one or two estate agents must have, at some point, somewhere, been involved in the sordid pastime.

Any self respecting male passing beneath the sign 'GENTLEMEN' knows never to make eye contact with another male or to utter a careless whisper whilst stood shoulder to shoulder with another male at the urinal unless he's fully expecting to be George Michaeled.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

I´m not sure I want to know how you get this information, so please, just let this topic rest. 

Cottaging on the other hand means a bit different here, as the verb "mökkeillä" , translates literally as cottaging. Mökkeillä simply means visiting the summer cottage, whereas cottaging does´t, as I learned, when I suggested to Zaros how we should do more cottaging together ...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> I´m not sure I want to know how you get this information, so please, just let this topic rest.
> 
> Cottaging on the other hand means a bit different here, as the verb "mökkeillä" , translates literally as cottaging. Mökkeillä simply means visiting the summer cottage, whereas cottaging does´t, as I learned, when I suggested to Zaros how we should do more cottaging together ...


Whatever you do don't suggest going dogging together either!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> Whatever you do don't suggest going dogging together either!!!!!


LOL  Don´t put ideas in his head,it´s bad enough.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> Whatever you do don't suggest going dogging together either!!!!!


When I first met MrsZee the only outdoor activity she had ever taken part in was rowing. Competitively, I might add. And very good she was at it too.

I then thought it was about time she broadened her horizons in the outdoor pursuits arena and so I took her fishing. 
She was good at fishing.

Caught more than I did.

So I then tried her out with Bordie's pastime, Rabbiting. 
She was good at that too.

Caught more than I did.

There's no way on this earth I'm taking her Dogging.

Who knows what she'll catch.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> When I first met MrsZee the only outdoor activity she had ever taken part in was rowing. Competitively, I might add. And very good she was at it too.
> 
> I then thought it was about time she broadened her horizons in the outdoor pursuits arena and so I took her fishing.
> She was good at fishing.
> ...


rabies?:Arghh ...better take her sunning....or mooning...or at the very least spooning if any establishment nearby allows that...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> rabies?:Arghh ...better take her sunning....or mooning...or at the very least spooning if any establishment nearby allows that...


I've tried lots of things to make our relationship work Scrippy and over time I can honestly say that I've made quite a few sacrifices to that end.

So many sacrifices in fact I've had to resort to stealing goats.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I've tried lots of things to make our relationship work Scrippy and over time I can honestly say that I've made quite a few sacrifices to that end.
> 
> So many sacrifices in fact I've had to resort to stealing goats.


So it was you under the bridge all along...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> So it was you under the bridge all along...
> View attachment 274965


I happen to favour the shadowy places Scrippy. They not only conceal me better but also camouflage my imperfections. :Bag


----------

